# Johann Oecolampadius on the Apostles’ Creed



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 29, 2020)

Tell me the articles of thy faith. I believe in God the Father almighty maker of heaven and earth. etc. Let young men be learned this creed perfectly, and let them say it not with mouth. But have it in their hearts, that they may set all there trust upon God their maker, that both he will and also is able to defend them. Thus it meaneth, almighty God is the maker of all things of heaven of earth of things visible and things invisible. All things that be, have their being of God, for without him nothing is made. 

Corn, wine, oil, wool, and all things else, yea the Angels of heaven. All come of god, here we must consider that all these things were created for us. Oh, what a merciful father is this, which hath ordained such things for us so unworthy wretches? what will not he grant us hereafter, what will he deny now to his children? unto elder men and such as be more grown in their faith the mystery of the Trinity must be declared, so much as man’s weakness may comprehend. There is one God which made all things, both that are in heaven & that are in earth. If thou dost trust in God, thou mayst be sure the devil cannot hurt them, much less no mortal creature. ...

For more, see Johann Oecolampadius on the Apostles’ Creed.


----------

